# T-Shirts kaufen [AT]

## SNo0py

Hi Leute,

kann man die Gentoo-T-Shirts auch irgendwo in AT bestellen? Ich hab 1. keine Kreditkarte und 2. mag ich Auslands/Übersee-Bestellungen nicht.

Aber ich will Gentoo unterstützen und ich hätt gerne so ein T-Shirt... 

Wenn jemand eines bestellt, dann bitte ich um Kontaktaufnahme, damit ich eines mitbestellen kann! Oder gibt es einen Linux-Gentoo-Shop in AT?

lg

Mike

----------

## MTZ

HiHo,

vieleicht sollten wir eine Sammelbestellung von 2.500 T-Shrits machen und diese dann hier im Forum verkaufen mit 10% Gewinn  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ElCondor

Also falls wer eine Sammelbestellung macht, ich nehm auch das eine oder andere T-Shirt!  :Smile: 

Wobei es sich vielleicht auszahlen würd, hier in AT selbst welche bedrucken zu lassen, zu verkaufen und den Reinerlös (sprich alles über Produktions- und Versandkosten) an gentoo zu spenden?

Kleine Kalkulation (ca. Preise): T-Shirts kaufen & bedrucken: ~15

Verkaufspreis (inklusive Versand in AT zumindest): 20

je nach Versandkosten wären das dann 1-5/tshirt an gentoo ...

Ich hab sowas früher schon mal gemacht, kann aber aus Zeitmangel nicht vor September, falls es wer anderer übernimmt lasst es mich wissen, damit ich meine bestellung aufgeben kann!  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Ich würde es evtl. übernehmen, hab aber noch einige Fragen:

*) woher bekommen wir die Logos?

*) wer druckt günstig?

*) wieviel drucken wir?

*) wer darf verkaufen? (ich nicht, hab kan Gewerbeschein!)

*) wer nimmt was ab?

mfg

----------

## MTZ

Ich wuerde durchaus eins nehmen, wenns nicht ein zu horender Preis ist.

----------

## SNo0py

Also ich finde den Preis von 30$ durchaus ok - da wir zur Zeit ca. 1:1 sind, wäre das noch in Ordnung. Mehr dürfte es nicht sein!

mfg

----------

## MTZ

30$ fuer ein simples T-Shirt ? ... Puh, das waere mir zu teuer.

----------

## ElCondor

 *Quote:*   

> *) woher bekommen wir die Logos?

 

mksoft fragen, siehe auch  diesen thread, er hat einige gute vektorgrafiken gemacht

 *Quote:*   

> *) wer druckt günstig?

 

in wien gibts genug firmen die sowas anbieten, müsst sich einer mal ernsthaft schlau machen, aber meine preise von oben sind wirklich realistisch - natürlich auch abhängig von der qualität der tshirts!

 *Quote:*   

> *) wieviel drucken wir?

 

vorher ein paar postings, bestellungen per mail an den der sie drucken lässt, werden nur mit adresse/telephonnummer akzeptiert, ggf mit rückfrage. solltens hunderte werden, hat man schlimmstenfalls eine spanne die hoch genug ist, dass man sich nicht um ein paar einzelne sorgen machen muss.

 *Quote:*   

> *) wer darf verkaufen? (ich nicht, hab kan Gewerbeschein!)

 

Gewerbeschein kann ich bieten - zeit leider nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> *) wer nimmt was ab?

 

siehe "wieviel drucken wir"  :Smile: 

EDIT: wie gesagt, ich hab sowas schon mal gemacht, damals warens 200 tshirts mit tux vorne drauf. mir sind 4 übrig geblieben (die immer noch im verpackt im kasten rumkugeln), ich hab das nicht gewinnorientiert gemacht sondern mit minimalspanne, die 4 tshirts + die 2 für mich selbst sind der "reingewinn" - war wie gesagt knapp kalkuliert.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Wenn ich damit Gentoo unterstütze - warum nicht? Die Qualtität muss natürlich auch stimmen und 30 ist weniger als ATS 4000,- für XP oder 50 für SuSE...  :Wink: 

----------

## ElCondor

Ad Unterstützung: ich überweise 10 für jedes bei einem Kunden installierte Gentoo, und auch für mein eigenes.  also sollte im rahmen von tshirts das wohl ein leichtes sein, 5 spende abzudrücken  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

Da stimme ich dir zu!

----------

## citizen428

Ich nehm natürlich auch eines, Preis ist nebensächlich wenn es Gentoo zu Gute kommt.

BTW: 

Hallo SNo0py! Willkommen hier! Hast mich also wiedergefunden  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> wie gesagt, ich hab sowas schon mal gemacht, damals warens 200 tshirts mit tux vorne drauf. mir sind 4 übrig geblieben (die immer noch im verpackt im kasten rumkugeln)

 

Sag mal, wie genau sehen die mit dem Tux drauf aus? Und wären die noch abzugeben?

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo SNo0py! Willkommen hier! Hast mich also wiedergefunden  

 

Oder wer wen?  :Very Happy: 

Na, Spaß beiseite, ein Tux-Shirt wär schon was... *auffallenwill*

----------

## ElCondor

Tux-TShirt: vorne gross der gerenderte tux drauf, ca 20cm hoch, drunter "Linux" schriftzug, 4-5cm buchstabengrösse, "i" rot kursiv. farbe des tshirts ist ca #00562a (is am TFT-bildschirm schwer zu sagen)

Qualität: 100% Baumwolle, alles doppelt abgesteppt, Form/Farbe nach 5 Jahren unverändert. Aufdruck ist eine mischung aus druck und aufgeschmolzener graphik, dh verblasst nur sehr langsam (über jahre)

ich hab nachgeschaut, zwei stück hab ich noch, nur XL. ich gebs für 12 das stück her (allein tshirt ist das doppelte wert *bazarschreierisch*) - aber kein versand oder so, entweder abholung oder treffen in einem cafe bei gelegenheit  :Wink:  bei definitivem interesse bitte um email (hier gehts um gentoo  :Wink:  )

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> ich hab nachgeschaut, zwei stück hab ich noch, nur XL. ich gebs für 12 das stück her (allein tshirt ist das doppelte wert *bazarschreierisch*) - aber kein versand oder so, entweder abholung oder treffen in einem cafe bei gelegenheit 
> 
> 

 

Wien nehme ich mal an... meine Freundin haut mich, wenn ich mir ein XL-Shirt kaufe...  :Wink: 

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder wer wen? 
> 
> 

 

<offtopic>

Ich war zuerst da   :Razz:   :Cool: 

</offtopic>

----------

## jay

Also, ich nehm gerne ein Gentoo T-Shirt - und wenn von meinen  30 allein 10 an gentoo gehen ist das mir mehr als recht.

----------

## STiAT

Ich hab mir auch scho überlegt wie ich an so n T-Shirt rankomme. Ich möchte so ein geniales system auch irgendwie unterstützen, da ich aber noch schüler bin und nur nebenbei arbeite habe ich noch keine kreditkarte genommen...

I mein i druck ma auch selbst eins, aber es geht mir eigentlich darum das Projekt zu unterstützen. Das T-Shirt ist dabei eigentlich mehr gimmik

----------

## SNo0py

Das schon, aber selber drucken ist ein Sch.... (schon des öfteren probiert - 1x waschen, mehr hält das nicht aus) und wenn ich schon ein T-Shirt will, dann eines in einer guten Qualität mit professionellen Druck.

mfg

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich würd gentoo auch gerne unterstützen..

In welcher Form ist egal, nur vielleicht sollte es so ein

Spendenkonto (oh gott, wie sich das schon anhört X)  )

für gentoo errichten in Europa, und das wird dann an

gentoo geschickt das Geld...

Wenn jeder ein oder zwei mal 15  Spendet, dann

freuen sich die Entwickler um so mehr und die Motivation

steigt..

Bei Debian hab ich auch immer gespendet.. nicht viel,

aber Sie waren froh  :Smile: 

Das erinnert mich an damals.. wo die kein Geld wollten,

sondern viel lieber was zum Essen.. na hab ich denen

doch Geld geboten, dafür haben die dann essen gekauft *G*

Oh mann, was tut man nicht alles für die Community  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

Lustig, in dem Thread sind gezählte 4 Wiener Gentoo User (ElCondor, Jazz_Rabbit, stiat, /me) und SNoOpy hat es ja glaub ich auch nicht soweit nach Wien IIRC.

Da könnte man ja fast mal ein Treffen der Wiener Gentoo Community ins Auge fassen falls jemand Interesse hat.

Sorry falls das zu offtopic war, aber ich dachte mir in diesem Thread passt es halbwegs.

----------

## sulu

Halt! Die Provinzler gibts auch noch. 

Würde auch ein paar Shirts abnehmen. Die Qualität muss passen und

den Druck sollte man (siehe Posting weiter oben) im Hinblick auf die Waschfestigkeit einem Professionellen überlassen.

Wer macht die Logistik ??

Ich hab auf jeden Fall besch.... wenig Zeit.

Greetz

Sulu

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> Lustig, in dem Thread sind gezählte 4 Wiener Gentoo User (ElCondor, Jazz_Rabbit, stiat, /me) und SNoOpy hat es ja glaub ich auch nicht soweit nach Wien IIRC.
> 
> Da könnte man ja fast mal ein Treffen der Wiener Gentoo Community ins Auge fassen falls jemand Interesse hat.
> 
> Sorry falls das zu offtopic war, aber ich dachte mir in diesem Thread passt es halbwegs.

 

Nein nein, das passt gut  :Smile:  Da sollten Wir mal ein extra Thread aufmachen..

So ein Treffen ist sicher interessant.. ausserdem will ich gentoo nächstes

Jahr bei den Linuxwochen sehen!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Black666

Hey ho!! Ich bin auch noch da.....ich bin auch aus Wien   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Jup, so eine Gentoo Ecke bei den nächsten Linuxwochen wäre schon cool. Aber bis dahin ist ja noch einiges Zeit....

----------

## SNo0py

Dornbirn ist schon ein wenig weit Abseits von Wien  :Wink: 

Aber wir könnten uns ja mal gemütlich auf an Kaffee oder a Bier (Murauer  :Wink: ) zusammesetzen - bis auf Mittwoch hab ich nach der Arbeit jeden Tag Zeit!

----------

## jay

Oder die berühmt-berüchtige "Wiener Schmäh" austauschen?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SNo0py

 *jay wrote:*   

> Oder die berühmt-berüchtige "Wiener Schmäh" austauschen?  

 

Why not?

----------

## Mr.Big

Hi alle miteinander.

Wir haben vor kurzem T-Shirts (design ähnlich http://www.cafeshops.com/cp/prod.aspx?p=gentoolinux.2457727)

bedrucken lassen. Es handelt sich dabei um T-Shirts der Marke "Fruit of the Loom" in recht ordentlicher Qualität ( Premium T 180 gr. ). Der Aufdruck ist ein Thermotransferdruck in der üblichen Qualitaet.

Der Preis lag bei 18 Euro +MwSt. lieferbar in den Größen S-XL (XXL +3 Euro).

Sollten sich genügend Interessenten finden könnten wir eine Neuauflage starten !?

Die Idee mit der Spende an Gentoo finde ich in voll in Ordnung, ich denke 10 Euro wären in Ordnung. Kommen wir also auf einen Gesamtpreis von ca. 30 Euro, ist das ok??

Also wer Interesse daran hat bitte mal mailen an shirt@pc-trouble.de .

Gruss,

J.

----------

## ElCondor

interessant wäre noch der versand "europaweit" - keine ahnung was das in .de oder .at kostet, aber der post trau ich da einiges an frechheit zu, in jedem land ...  :Wink: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> ca. 30 Euro, ist das ok??
> 
> mailen an shirt@pc-trouble.de .
> 
> 

 

1.) is ok, Versandkosten wären noch wichtig!

2.) mag das mailprog net starten  :Wink: 

3.) www.pc-trouble.de - spannende Homepage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Also die Deutsche Post berechnet für ein Päckchen bis 2kg innerhalb Deutschland 3,86 Euro, nach Europa 7,70 Euro. (siehe http://www.deutschepost.de/euroexpress/de/filialkunden/web/preise/paeckchen/index.html)

Eventuell kann man so ein Shirt auch als Maxibrief schicken ? (Wie schwer ist eigentlich ein T-Shirt?  :Rolling Eyes:  ) Ich mach mich da mal schlau !

Gruß,

J.

----------

## Mr.Big

Maxibrief kostet für Europa bis 500 gr. 6,14 Euro. Mein Shirt wiegt allerdings wesentlich mehr, ist allerdings ne 5XL  :Wink:  . Ich denke da bietet sich für  die Interessenten aus .at ne Sammelbestellung per Päckchen an !?.

Gruß,

J.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

So ein T-Shirt wär fein  :Smile: )

BTW: Machen Wir jetzt so ein Wiener-Treffen  :Smile: 

----------

## SNo0py

Jop, machen wir ein Wiener Treffen -> da ich nicht aus Wien sondern Wr. Neushit (oder -stadt?!?) bin, kenn ich mich bei den Lokalen leider nicht aus. Einzig im 1. Bezirk kenn ich eines - da hatte ich am nächsten Tag ganz furchtbar Kopfweh    :Rolling Eyes: 

Na ja, unter der Woche wär mir persönlich am liebsten - Mo, Di, Do!

mfg

----------

## zbled

hmm, tja, ich bin ja quasi auch aus wien - also, wann gibts t-shirts? ;)

----------

## daniel

Man könnte ja evtl. mit dem Gentoo.Org Betreiber sprechen (Oder evtl. Gentoo-de.org ), denn für Deutschland würde es ein ähnliches Konzept geben: 

http://www.spreadshirt.de

bietet quasi so was ähnliches an wie CafePress . Damit würde Geld in die Kasse von Gentoo fliessen und man kann so auch ohne Kreditkarte an ein cooles Shirt kommen. 

Die Qualität von Spreadshirt ist supergeil. Ein anderes Forum hat darüber auch ihre Shirts und die Bedruckung ist super.

Daniel

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Jop, machen wir ein Wiener Treffen 
> 
> Na ja, unter der Woche wär mir persönlich am liebsten - Mo, Di, Do!
> 
> 

 

Ja, wäre auch schwer dafür! Mein Vorschlag wäre Donnerstag, dann sollten alle die kommen wollen genug Zeit haben das einzuplanen. Allerdings kann ich arbeitstechnisch frühestens so gegen 17:30, aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein, oder?

Lokalitätstechnisch wär ich für irgendwas nettes wo man sich in Ruhe unterhalten kann und auch etwas Vernünftiges zu essen bekommt. Ein Lokal welches sich dabei schon bei anderen Forentreffen bewährt hat war das 7 Stern Bräu (das soll keine Werbung sein!), ich bin aber auch für alle anderen Vorchläge mehr als offen!

----------

## zbled

 *Quote:*   

> Lokalitätstechnisch wär ich für irgendwas nettes wo man sich in Ruhe unterhalten kann und auch etwas Vernünftiges zu essen bekommt. Ein Lokal welches sich dabei schon bei anderen Forentreffen bewährt hat war das 7 Stern Bräu (das soll keine Werbung sein!), ich bin aber auch für alle anderen Vorchläge mehr als offen!

 

spittelberg ist generell genial ;)

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Wegen dem Treffen.. solange es in Wien ist hab ich unter der Woche jeden Tag

Zeit ab 15:00 h.

----------

## SNo0py

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> ...Allerdings kann ich arbeitstechnisch frühestens so gegen 17:30, aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein, oder?...

 

Ich kann (leider) auch net früher  :Sad:  bzw. ab August noch später (weil ich dann von WN anreisen muss!)

Datum = ???

----------

## ElCondor

Ich bin grundsätzlich dabei, aber erst nach dem Urlaub, also ende august. donnerstag ist der einzige abend wo ich nicht kann (Rettungsdienst)

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## SNo0py

 *daniel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.spreadshirt.de
> 
> 

 

Vom Konzept her irrsinnig gut - das würde funktionieren. Nur leider liefern sie nicht ins Ausland, sprich nach AT  :Sad: 

----------

## citizen428

So, Zeit mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen wegen dem Treffen.

Vorschlag: Mittwoch, 17.30, vor dem 7 Stern Bräu? Wenn das Treffen nett ist (ich geh jetzt mal davon aus), könnte man ja die Wiener Gentoo User (Wien Umgebung gilt auch  :Wink: ) öfters mal versammeln.

----------

## SNo0py

 :Crying or Very sad:  Mittwochs kann ich nicht...

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

>  Mittwochs kann ich nicht...

 

Ok, hast du oben gepostet, ich hab's überlesen... Wie wärs mit Donnerstag? Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, aber eben am DO.

----------

## SNo0py

Donnerstag,  25. Juli 2002, 17:30 (bei mir eher 18:00) im 7-Stern-Bräu --> alles klar!

Machst du noch ein wenig Werbung?

----------

## citizen428

 *SNo0py wrote:*   

> Machst du noch ein wenig Werbung?

 

Hm, wo denn? Nen eigenen Thread eröffnen? Mal schauen...

----------

## Robelix

Hat sich schon länger nix getan an der Shirt-Front?

Ein paar Dinge auf alle Fälle:

http://www.spreadshirt.de liefert inzwischen auch nach .at - Wenn auch nur gegen Vorauskasse und mit 8 Versandkosten  - die aber unabhängig von der bestellten Menge. Außerdem sind die hohen Auslandsüberweisungskosten auch Geschichte.

Hab' inzwischen selber einen shop dort  :Cool:  (http://www.spreadshirt.de/shop.php?sid=4830) - und muß sagen, die drucken in erstklassiger Qualität. Insbesondere der "Flockdruck" überzeugt.

Einige Erfahrung mit der Erstellung der benötigten Vektorgraphiken hab' ich jetzt auch schon... (sketch kann .ai exportieren)

Da müßte sich doch was organisieren lassen - Wer ist dabei?

Robelix

----------

